# Audi Successfully Defends DTM Title: Timo Scheider Clinches First Championship



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt/Hockenheim – The most extensive motorsport programme in the history of AUDI AG is now the most successful one as well: following the triumph at the 24 Hours of Le Mans and the title wins at the Le Mans series in North America and Europe, Timo Scheider with a victory at the finale at Hockenheim also secured the title in the DTM. This means that, for the first time since 1990/1991, Audi successfully defended the title in the most popular international touring car racing series. In addition, with eight pole positions and six victories, the new Audi A4 DTM in its debut year was the most successful car of the season and superior to the Mercedes-Benz C-Class. 
* Full Story *


----------

